

Show HN: I launched a project management app for Freelancers (like Basecamp) - 23andwalnut
http://www.getsoloapp.com/overview

======
thecommentator
I saw this yesterday; while I can't comment on its usability in general, I can
say that because it's built on a homegrown framework, I'm not sure how much
I'd trust it. And I certainly wouldn't want to have to work on it if I
wanted/needed customizations.

The advantage of a product like this over basecamp is not so much its one time
fee, but the fact I can do whatever I'd like with it. The advantage of
basecamp is it just works, and for a nominal amount of money yearly I don't
ever have to worry about it.

------
obayesshelton
Are you posting this everyday to try and get some sales via CodeCanyon or for
honest feedback ?

~~~
23andwalnut
This is actually free so I won't generate any sales from this unless someone
chooses to upgrade. And I only posted this one other time, which surely
doesn't qualify as every day.

Yes, I am definitely looking for feedback so I can determine whether or not
it's worth my time to continue to develop.

------
23andwalnut
I would love any feedback or comments - good or bad.

